# Mid-week Whatsit 3/14



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## RedVixen81 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like an orange corn tortilla..lol


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 14, 2012)

I was thinking a corn flake (cereal)...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 14, 2012)

cheetos or doritos


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Schwetty beat me to the "crunch!"  Get it???  Get it???  :smileys:


I was going to say Dorito.


----------



## Scuba (Mar 14, 2012)

A rock of some sort. I am no geologist so I will not try to specify.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 14, 2012)

a potato chip?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 14, 2012)

Pork rinds?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 16, 2012)

Hint:

I already posted a Whatsit for this item, this is just another part of it.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow.  This one is getting stale!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 20, 2012)

Wider view (full image!):


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow!  A whole week and no one's got it!

I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 21, 2012)

What the heck is it! Uhh looks like....Idk something deep fried 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 22, 2012)

It's bread again, right?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> It's bread again, right?









A new TPF record!   7 days, 19 hours, 9 minutes!


----------

